
Byteonic.com » Financial market collapse impacts Java job market the most - denglish
http://www.byteonic.com/2008/financial-market-collapse-impacts-java-job-market-the-most/
======
ld50
yes, but it has also opened up a number of opportunities in other markets, so
it can't be ALL bad, right?
<http://www.simplyhired.com/a/jobtrends/trend/q-prostitute> \--the times
correlate.

